# Sheepfro



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw this on on Slipped Stitch Studio's  face book page.

It just made me laugh.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 18, 2013)

That is one stylish sheep.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)




----------

